# Kinder o Jardín de niños



## Miguelillo 87

Hola a todos, Saben me surgió una duda, ayer que estaba en casa de una amiga, ella tiene localizada un Kinder (Jardín de niños) a lado de su casa, donde en el letrero viene escrito “Jardín de niños, “Netzahualpilli”, hora mi dudaes .-
Yo iba a un Kinder igual que muchos integrantes de mi familia, Yo sé que Jardín de niños y Kinder son sinónimos, por lo menos en México.
Pero ¿Kinder es aceptada por la RAE?
Y en tu país ¿Cómo denominan a esta institución o el Jardín de niños es un nombre universal?
 
Muchas Gracias por su ayuda y soportar todas mis sudas existenciales.


----------



## jester.

En mi país se llama Kindergarten, porque es alemana la palabra. No sabía que también se utilizaba en español. Qué curioso.... 

En cuanto a tu pregunta si está acepatada la palabra en el DRAE, mira:



			
				DRAE said:
			
		

> * AVISO *
> 
> 
> La palabra* kindergarten *no está en el Diccionario.




Supongo que ese Kinder se usa por influencia del inglés de vuestros vecinos estadounidenses.
Según mi diccionario alemán>español la palabra "oficial" es _guardería_ o _jardín de infancia_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De hecho en Español algunos lo llamn Kinder Garden, Eso de Jardín de infancia me suan a que es usao en otra región, pues en el Df Y ÁREA METROPOLITANO NUNCA LO HE ESCUCHADO


----------



## Miguelillo 87

y LA GUARDERÍA EXISTE , PERO ESTA ES PARA NIÑOS QUE NO ESTUDIAN , SÓLO LOS CUIDAN AHÍ HASTA QUE SUS MADRES LLEGAN. Y NORMLMENTE SON NIÑOS MENORES DE 6 AÑOS


----------



## caravaggio

*Aqui en mi país yo tambien estudié en el kindergarten cuando tenia 4 años, aunque le decían kinder tambien o jardin de niños o simplemente jardín pero a medida que han pasado los años han aparecido otros grados para niños mas pequeños, que dan estimulación a los niños, y mas motivados porque los padres no tienen con quien dejar a los hijos mientras trabajan y se llaman "nidos", quedando estruturado el sistema del siguiente modo:
de 1 a 3 años el nido, de 4 años Jardin y de 5 primer grado de primaria. 
saludos*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¿Entonces carvaggio el termino Kinder también es aceptado en Perú?


----------



## caravaggio

popularmente si..oficalmente creo que es jardin de niños.


----------



## marion zepeda

Hola:
Por lo que yo sé Kinder es niño en alemán, Kindergarten es jardín de niños o jardín infantil (asi lo llamamos acá en Chile)
Espero sirva de algo mi repuesta
Marion


----------



## jester.

Una preguntita: ¿Cómo pronunciáis la palabra "Kinder"?

¿K*í*nder o Kind*é*r?


----------



## marion zepeda

Yo sé que Kinder es niño en alemán, Kindergarte es Jardín de NIños o Jardín Infantil.
En Chile s ele dice Jardín Infantil, pero con la influencia extranjera también se llama Kindergarten.


----------



## marion zepeda

Se pronuncia k*í*nder


----------



## jester.

marion zepeda said:
			
		

> Yo sé que Kinder es niño en alemán



das Kind = el niño
die Kinder = los niños


----------



## marion zepeda

Gracias por la aclaración, no lo sabía.


----------



## María Madrid

En España si se dice un Kinder normalmente entenderemos que se refiere a los huevos de chocolate marca Kinder, que llevan un regalito dentro. Y la RAE no reconoce marcas comerciales. Siempre puedes consultar la RAE en internet, si tienes dudas. Es de acceso libre. www.rae.es. 

Y aquí lo llamamos guardería o jardín de infancia. Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: en Argentina se usa jardín de infantes (para niños de 3-4 años), preescolar para 5 años (previo a su ingreso a la escuela primaria), y guardería para los más chiquitos. No se acepta/dice kinder (sólo podría escucharse en escuelas de comunidades extranjeras).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En España si se dice un Kinder normalmente entenderemos que se refiere a los huevos de chocolate marca Kinder, que llevan un regalito dentro. Y la RAE no reconoce marcas comerciales. Siempre puedes consultar la RAE en internet, si tienes dudas. Es de acceso libre. www.rae.es.
> 
> Y aquí lo llamamos guardería o jardín de infancia. Saludos.


También en México el huevito Kinder, es quel que tra la sorpresa.
-¡¡Mamá, Mamá comprama un Kinder sorpresa!!

Pero el kinder es el jardín de nilos también de hacho puedes leer en mucho s lados 

Kinder garden "La arañita feliz"

O cosas así pero como dice carvaggio el nombre e spopular, ya que el oficial es Jardín de niños


----------



## Miguelillo 87

marion zepeda said:
			
		

> Hola:
> Por lo que yo sé Kinder es niño en alemán, Kindergarten es jardín de niños o jardín infantil (asi lo llamamos acá en Chile)
> Espero sirva de algo mi repuesta
> Marion


O sea que en Chile Kinder ¿no existe como palabra o sí?


----------



## groggy

María Madrid said:
			
		

> En España si se dice un Kinder normalmente entenderemos que se refiere a los huevos de chocolate marca Kinder, que llevan un regalito dentro.


Jeje, es lo mismo aquí en Inglaterra.
Me resulta interesante que se use una palabra "estadounidense" (de origen alemán) en Perú y en otros países latinoamericanos que ni siquiera se usa en el resto del mundo anglófono fuera de Norteamérica.


----------



## Rayines

Porfi, ¿cómo es que Kinder queda siempre en rojo, lo notaron? (¿Bromita de arriba??).
Disculpen, juro que no estoy loca, hace un minuto todas las palabras "Kinder" de los mensajes estaban en rojo. ¿Alguien lo vio? 
Si nadie responde, en un rato voy a borrar el mensaje, para que no me crean definitivamente loca.


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que más que palabra estadounidense lo suyo es llamarla una palabra alemana que se usa en Estados Unidos. Saludos


----------



## groggy

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Creo que más que palabra estadounidense lo suyo es llamarla una palabra alemana que se usa en Estados Unidos. Saludos


Aunque me imaginaría que se usa esa palabra en Estados Unidos por influencia (directamente) alemana, mientras que en Latinoamérica se usa por influencia estadounidense... pero tal vez no tenga razón.


----------



## groggy

Rayines said:
			
		

> Porfi, ¿cómo es que Kinder queda siempre en rojo, lo notaron? (¿Bromita de arriba??).
> Disculpen, juro que no estoy loca, hace un minuto todas las palabras "Kinder" de los mensajes estaban en rojo. ¿Alguien lo vio?


Rayines, ¡yo por lo menos no lo vi!


----------



## María Madrid

Rayines said:
			
		

> Porfi, ¿cómo es que Kinder queda siempre en rojo, lo notaron? (¿Bromita de arriba??).
> Disculpen, juro que no estoy loca, hace un minuto todas las palabras "Kinder" de los mensajes estaban en rojo. ¿Alguien lo vio?
> Si nadie responde, en un rato voy a borrar el mensaje, para que no me crean definitivamente loca.


 
Si haces una búsqueda, al entrar en los hilos de la lista de resultado, tus palabras de búsqueda se pondrán en rojo. Al menos ése es el único caso en que las he visto rojas. Saludos,


----------



## Yeu

En México el nombre oficial es eduación preescolar, pero los nombres comerciales de las escuelas privadas se utiliza Kinder, kindergarden, jardín de niños. El mio era un jardín de niños, pero mis hermanos menores estuvieron en un kindergarden porque era bilingüe. Alguien que estudia para dar clases ahí seria Licenciada en Educación preescolar.

En Chile también se utiliza kindergarden http://www.dt.gob.cl/legislacion/1611/article-84653.html ver asignación de escolaridad.
La carrera en Chile sería Eduación de Párvulos.
El nombre comercial que más he visto es Jardín de niños.


----------



## pickypuck

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Y aquí lo llamamos guardería o jardín de infancia. Saludos.


 
Creo que nuestro equivalente sería Educación Infantil, ya que cuando en Alemania se habla de Kindergarten, se entiende como enseñanza reglada. El término guardería sería en alemán algo así como Krippe.

¡Olé!


----------



## Rayines

María Madrid said:
			
		

> Si haces una búsqueda, al entrar en los hilos de la lista de resultado, tus palabras de búsqueda se pondrán en rojo. Al menos ése es el único caso en que las he visto rojas. Saludos,


María: ¡Sos un genio! wow. (Y disculpen el aspaviento de mi otro mensaje).


----------



## caravaggio

creo ademas que ese termino fue introducido por las famosas nodrizas alemanas, ya que el kindergarden es un grado escolar relativamente nuevo al menos en Peru. Antes el colegio empezaba en primer grado. Creo que el término fue introducido con la practoca del uso del grado escolar (inidcandonos su origen) y no como un vocablo de prestamo para algo nuevo.
Bueno es mi teoría ..y no la he comprobado


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia se dice  "kinder", "jardín infantil" o "preescolar". 
Pero no sé hasta qué punto son sinónimos, ya que a partir de un momento decidieron usar diferentes palabras para cada año del preescolar: jardín A, jardín B, kinder, etc.


----------



## elcampet

Rayines, creo que por hoy ha sido suficiente, mejor apaga tu PC y vete a descansar. Con afecto


----------



## justjukka

Como Alemania, es "kindergarten" en mi país.


----------



## Gabino

En Colombia se dice "kinder", "jardín infantil" o "preescolar"...

cito a beatrizg.

Depende del estatus del jardín le dicen jardín o kinder en colombia. si enseñan inglés o es "bilingüe" lo llamarán kinder y así sería: kinder A, kinder B o jardín A, jardín B.


----------



## jester.

Gabino said:
			
		

> Depende del estatus del jardín le dicen jardín o kinder en colombia. si enseñan inglés o es *"bilingüe"* lo llamarán kinder y así sería: kinder A, kinder B o jardín A, jardín B.



Pues tiene algo que ver con el inglés. Lo había sospechado


----------



## Miguelillo 87

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Pues tiene algo que ver con el inglés. Lo había sospechado


Pues yo también he de decir, que es por influencia del Inglés, aunque en México no es tan nuevo, al menos que se considero nuevo hace ¡¡¡25 años!!!


----------



## Yeu

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Pues yo también he de decir, que es por influencia del Inglés, aunque en México no es tan nuevo, al menos que se considero nuevo hace ¡¡¡25 años!!!


 
 que se puede esperar de México, si esta tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de EE.UU.


----------



## Anteoja

El asunto en Chile es así: 
*EDUCACIÓN PRE ESCOLAR*: se divide en PRE KINDER Y KINDER; y es donde van los niños de 4 y 5 años ("párvulos") antes de comenzar la enseñanza *básica. 

*Los "párvulos" pueden hacer el pre-kinder y el kinder dentro de un colegio y después seguir con la educación básica en la misma institución, o bien en un *jardín infantil, y *luego buscar un colegio para continuar la enseñanza básica. 
Supongo que la palabra Kinder la empezó a usar un alemán y desde ahí nadie la sacó más.


----------



## marion zepeda

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> O sea que en Chile Kinder ¿no existe como palabra o sí?



Si, acá en Chile alguno colegios usan la palabra kindergarten para referirse al jardín infantil. está dentor dle uso común.


----------



## sicoticosandro

marion zepeda said:


> Hola:
> Por lo que yo sé Kinder es niño en alemán, Kindergarten es jardín de niños o jardín infantil (asi lo llamamos acá en Chile)
> Espero sirva de algo mi repuesta
> Marion



estas mal..kinder en chile es un grado, un curso como le decimos acá previo a primero básico. antes del kinder está el pre-kinder, e incluso sala cuna.

jardín infantil se le llama a los recintos donde están estos grados o cursos. abarcan kinder, sala cuna, pre-kinder. pero es el recinto, kinder es solo un grado en chile


----------

